# Speaker Choices



## snoopcat (Oct 12, 2011)

I am currently looking for 5.1 or 5.2 speaker set up for my HT I am building in basement. Room is 15 x 18 with the rear of room open to bar area. I have been considering the Elemental Designs Cinema (6) series 5.2 package or the SVS SCS-02 5.1 set up - both are around $1950 shipped. 

I recently came across this deal that was listed in a thread of a different forum. Sounds like a real good deal. Just curious if anybody has opinions on these Boston Acoustics speakers.


The Boston Acoustics flagship VS series of speakers is being discontinued. There is no real replacement, since BA has recently released their 'top-line' A series which is really a backstep or two.

Package includes:

(2) VS 336 - Towers
(2) VS 260 - Bookshelfs
(1) VS325C - Center
(1) VPS210 - Sub


Retail price of the 5.1 VS setup was $7400.

Vann's has all the individual speakers on sale for roughly 60% off, but the extra discount comes in when buying the bundle where the savings over retail hit 73% off....$1995 shipped. That's over 250# worth of shipping included too!

If you happen to be a Citibank Dividend card holder, you can utilize the bonus 5% back for Electronics Store purchases through year-end. That'll knock an extra $100 off in the end.
SleeStack1 is offline Reply With Quote


----------



## BoredSysAdmin (Mar 6, 2011)

Have you considered Aperion Audio:
This package I belive would be a stronger choice:
2x Grand Bookshelfs, 2x Forte sats, 1x Grand Center 

For sub - I'd definately look elsewhere, best bang for the buck is with SUB id brands.
One of best subs out there is (for about $500 range) Rythmic FV12

Aperions speakers ship free, but there is extra $60 charge for sub shipping.

Total is a bit over 2 grand


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

snoopcat said:


> I recently came across this deal that was listed in a thread of a different forum. Sounds like a real good deal. Just curious if anybody has opinions on these Boston Acoustics speakers.
> The Boston Acoustics flagship VS series of speakers is being discontinued.
> Package includes:
> 
> ...


Even at their origional price point - they are hard to beat - they have very good resolution, with
very good detail, definition and depth. They have good on axis, and off axis response - and will
throw a soundstage in front of you, that is lively sounding, without being aggressive. That dimple 
tweeter is very nice, and is quite revealing - with no ear fatigue. A lot of people try to judge these
speakers, and yet they have not heard them. The sub is strong to around 32 hz, and is more suited
for music - I would look at a good ID sub, for more realistic Home Theater sound.


----------



## sholling (Oct 6, 2010)

I can't compare the two but I'm a huge fan of Boston Acoustics' "V" series of speakers. I wouldn't buy their subs but their speakers rock. As Z suggested get you sub for in internet direct subwoofer manufacturer like Rythmik, SVSounds or Hsu.


----------

